# More than $330M in construction on the horizon for CF (maybe)....



## The Bread Guy (9 Feb 2015)

.... according to these public tender postings:

Wanted:  Initial contact with industry to help build a "Health Services Centre" at Edmonton Garrison - contract value ~$53.5M
Wanted:  Initial contact with industry to help build an "Accommodation Facility" at CFB Borden - contract value ~$34M 
Wanted:  Initial contact with industry to help build an "Health Services Centre" at CFB Petawawa - contract value ~$27M 
Wanted:  Initial contact with industry to help build "medical and dental clinic" at St. Jean - contract value ~$25M


----------



## Brasidas (9 Feb 2015)

What's wrong with the current MIR in Edmonton?


----------



## MJP (9 Feb 2015)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> What's wrong with the current MIR in Edmonton?



The CDUs are a bunch of interconnected trailers.  The main building is fine but the CDUs are cramped and were only suppose to be an interim measure until a permenant facility was made.


----------



## Brasidas (9 Feb 2015)

MJP said:
			
		

> The CDUs are a bunch of interconnected trailers.  The main building is fine but the CDUs are cramped and were only suppose to be an interim measure until a permenant facility was made.



So this is an extension, replacing the trailers?


----------



## MJP (9 Feb 2015)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> So this is an extension, replacing the trailers?



Sorry man I don't have a clue how they are doing the construction.  I just know the CDU trailers were a short term solution.


----------



## Ludoc (9 Feb 2015)

A few years ago I was on a tasking with a WO from CE. He said the plan was to build a new building in the field between LdSH and 1 Sigs. All the little flags/rods in the end of the field closest to 1 Field Amb were, apparently, "soil testing markers."


----------



## Tibbson (9 Feb 2015)

I believe it's for a whole new facility.  Before I left Edmonton a few years ago we had been conducting a feasibility study towards moving the MPs, JAG, RMP and Public Affairs into the hospital building once a new one is built for the med folks.  Whether that is still the plan or not....


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Feb 2015)

hhmmm must be an election year


----------



## dapaterson (9 Feb 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> hhmmm must be an election year



So, you think DND is organized enough to turn something like this around for an election?

More likely this was for the 2006 election, and is only getting approved now...


----------



## kratz (9 Feb 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> So, you think DND is organized enough to turn something like this around for an election?
> 
> More likely this was for the 2006 election, and is only getting approved now...



Sadly your comment may be too true.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Feb 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> So, you think DND is organized enough to turn something like this around for an election?
> 
> More likely this was for the 2006 election, and is only getting approved now...


When has that stopped the CPC from "re-announcing" a project  8)


----------



## Sigs Pig (11 Feb 2015)

Ludoc said:
			
		

> A few years ago I was on a tasking with a WO from CE. He said the plan was to build a new building in the field between LdSH and 1 Sigs. All the little flags/rods in the end of the field closest to 1 Field Amb were, apparently, "soil testing markers."



This is quite large...
"construct a two-storey *plus penthouse* Health Services Centre with a building area of 6,120 m2 and a gross floor area of 13,442 m2. "

That could be a footprint of 150m x 40m

ME


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Feb 2015)

MOAR work on the way!

_“ADVANCE PROCUREMENT NOTICE, ST-HUBERT DETACHMENT, CONSTRUCTION OF A NEW ARMOURY ST-HUBERT (QC)  …. This project is for the construction of a new Armory, with an approximate surface area of 8,825 square meters, the renovation of a building with an approximate surface area of 880 square meters and the demolition of a shed with an approximate surface area of 5,415 square meters …. The estimated value for this project is above $25 M. ….”_


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Feb 2015)

Still MORE construction on the horizon ....

_"CONSTRUCTION OF A NEW BUILDING FOR THE EXPLOSIVE ORDNANCE DISPOSAL SQUADRON AND CONSTRUCTION OF A NEW CLIMATE-CONTROLLED INDOOR VEHICLE GARAGE 5TH CANADIAN DIVISION SUPPORT BASE GAGETOWN, NB .... Construction of a new 3,889 m2 building for the Explosive Ordnance Disposal Squadron to accommodate the administrative, instructional, and climate-controlled warehouse spaces. The controlled warehouse area will include workshop space, a x-ray radiographic facility, and storage areas for operational and logistical stock, such as spare parts for the specialty equipment. The project will also include the construction of a new 1,114 m2 climate-controlled indoor vehicle garage to house and provide training opportunities on the Expedient Route Opening Capability vehicles .... The project estimated cost is in the order of $22,700,000. It is anticipated that this procurement will be initiated in September 2015.  *This is conditional on the project receiving approval to proceed by the DND* ...."_

I highlighted the bit in yellow because all the projects in this thread contain the same caveat.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Mar 2015)

This one wasn't on buyandsell.gc.ca that I could find, but let the announcements begin!


> The Honourable Julian Fantino, Associate Minister of National Defence today announced support for 4 Wing Cold Lake, to improve and expand critical infrastructure for the Canadian Armed Forces. Through this investment, 4 Wing Cold Lake will see the construction of a new Health Services Centre, to improve the efficiency of health care delivery, as well improvements to military housing, to modernize and repair housing units. Repairs will also be made to the 4 Wing airfield, the home of the Canadian fighter pilot.
> 
> Quick Facts
> 
> ...


Stand by for more?


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Mar 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Stand by for more?


Yup!


> The Honourable Julian Fantino, Associate Minister of National Defence, today announced support for 17 Wing Winnipeg to improve critical infrastructure for the Canadian Armed Forces. Through this investment, 17 Wing Winnipeg will see repairs and the renovation of military housing, the repair of hangar doors and the replacement of sewers and roadways over the next two years.
> 
> Quick Facts
> 
> ...


More here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Mar 2015)

A bit more work on the horizon ....


> This project is for the construction of an Armoury located in Ste-Foy, (QC), with a surface area of approximately 4,000 square meters, a non-heated building of approximately 25 square meters and a parking lot for civilian vehicles and military vehicles. The project includes also the demolition of 42 housing units and 2 garages. Work will be made in order to meet the Silver LEED standard .... The contractor will be required to build the facility, including all site work, commissioning and trials required for user delivery and to demolish the 42 housing units and 2 garages.  The estimated value for this project is approximately 14M$.  It is anticipated that this procurement will be initiated in summer 2015. This is conditional on the project receiving approval to proceed by the DND ....


----------



## GAP (19 Mar 2015)

Hmmm....we just added a 6,000 square foot addition, complete with outside semi trailer parking, heated (floor & radiant ) for a little over 500K. This does not include land purchase, which I assume this does not either.


----------



## captloadie (19 Mar 2015)

Ah, but did you have demolish anything to do that? Taking old shit down is the real moneymaker these days I think. All that "remediation" that the contractor needs to do.


----------



## dapaterson (19 Mar 2015)

GAP said:
			
		

> Hmmm....we just added a 6,000 square foot addition, complete with outside semi trailer parking, heated (floor & radiant ) for a little over 500K. This does not include land purchase, which I assume this does not either.



4000 square meters = 43000 square feet.  That's just over 7 times the size of the job you had done. Plus demolition. And this is a combination of space, not a warehouse; there will be some storage, classrooms, offices, gym, drill hall, messes... so there is likely increased cost for some finishes, increased cost for the IM/IT footprint, costs for security systems...

Plus, DND is starting to get religion abotu contractors having security clearances, which increases costs to defence as well.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Apr 2015)

More from the public tendering site:

_“ADVANCE PROCUREMENT NOTICE, DESIGN-BUILDER SERVICES (MODIFIED DESIGN-BUILD PROJECT), DRILL SHED, CFB HALIFAX, STADACONA, HALIFAX, NOVA SCOTIA …. The project estimated cost is in the order of $37,000,000.  It is anticipated that this procurement will be initiated in the Fall of 2015.  This is conditional on the project receiving approval to proceed by the DND ….”_
_“ADVANCE PROCUREMENT NOTICE, DESIGN AND CONSTRUCTION OF A HEALTH CARE SERVICES CENTRE, COLD LAKE, ALBERTA …. The estimated value for this project is $27,000,000 …. It is anticipated that this procurement will be initiated in the late spring of 2015.  This is conditional on the project receiving approval to proceed by the DND ….”_

Total so far on the public record:  $265 million


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Apr 2015)

From the public tender site:


> .... This project aims to procure the services of general contractors and sub-contractors to build a new building of 1,849m2 and the demolition of four existing buildings for the 430 logistics tactical squadron housing .... Work performed under this contract includes, without being limited to the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary for the general construction of building VC625 and the deconstruction of four existing buildings .... The estimated value of this project is around 9.9M$.  It is anticipated that this procurement will be initiated in the Fall of 2015. This is conditional on the project receiving approval to proceed by the DND ....


More here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Apr 2015)

From the public tender site:


> ".... This project will procure the services of a general contractor in order to build a new 30 000 m2 building, including the parking area and the outdoor design, as well as the demolition of three (3) existing buildings in the Quebec City region .... The estimated value for this project is approximately $ 90 000 000.00. It is anticipated that this procurements will be initiated in March 2016.  This is conditional on the project receiving approval to proceed by the DND ...."



Meanwhile, I wonder what Associate Minister of National Defence Fantino's going to be announcing at 9 this AM?  Maybe a "Health Services Centre" at CFB Petawawa - contract value ~$27M"? We'll see.


----------



## medicineman (27 Apr 2015)

I seem to recall a large expenditure like that usually was a precursor to Base closure...witness Summerside, Calgary, etc.

op:

MM


----------



## MilEME09 (27 Apr 2015)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I seem to recall a large expenditure like that usually was a precursor to Base closure...witness Summerside, Calgary, etc.
> 
> op:
> 
> MM



And equipment, and ships....... the list goes on


----------



## PanaEng (27 Apr 2015)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I seem to recall a large expenditure like that usually was a precursor to Base closure...witness Summerside, Calgary, etc.
> 
> op:
> 
> MM


And Chilliwack: new ranges, new CFSME buildings, 1 CER, new barracks then closed.


----------



## medicineman (28 Apr 2015)

Forgot that one...


----------



## PanaEng (28 Apr 2015)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Forgot that one...


Well, you said etc. indicating there were other examples but that one hits close to home. Very close.


----------



## medicineman (28 Apr 2015)

PanaEng said:
			
		

> Well, you said etc. indicating there were other examples but that one hits close to home. Very close.



Gotcha


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 May 2015)

Another project ....


> .... The work in this project, may include, but is not necessarily limited to, the drafting of drawings and specifications and the development of services required during the tender and construction phases, to consolidate the 2nd Canadian Division Support Group services at the St-Jean Garrison. The procurement method is currently being developed. The anticipated options to procure the contract are the Design-Build options OR a traditional approach comprised of design, bid and build phases. Therefore, DCC is looking to sponsor consultants and contractors firms for this project.
> 
> SERVICES DESCRIPTION
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jun 2015)

MOAR (potential) infrastructure building calls ....


> .... This project is for the construction of the Mattawa Plains Compound which will consist of 9 buildings in 15ha secure compound. Included in the construction of the compound are roads, fences, utilities, storm and sewer lines, and communications.
> 
> DESCRIPTION OF THE SERVICES
> 
> ...


----------

